# Snowball



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

My 1/5yr old bottle-fed kitty. She's a representative for our rescue shelter and is a very social cat. Snowball goes to fundraising events with me for the shelter as she is leash trained and was raised around these events as a bottle-feeder. She has raised 400 dollars for the shelter since she was first allowed to openly attend events at 8 weeks old. At home she loves to play and snuggle all of the other animals. Her favorite dog to play with is a poodle/chihuahua mix and her favorite cat to snuggle is Spookie Monster. 
































































































A


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I love your pictures, beautiful animals!


----------



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you! The last picture the dog is Moonpie, the cats are Snowball, and Jason is laying behind Spookie.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I want a Spookie Monster! The ears on that cat are so cute. 
The last picture is my favorite with everyone relaxing together on the couch.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Awwwwww I am in love! So gorgeous, you are so lucky.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay you elitist, papers only, breedists look into those blue eyes and tell Snowball you are going to deny her her heritage.


----------



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

6cats4me said:


> I want a Spookie Monster! The ears on that cat are so cute.
> The last picture is my favorite with everyone relaxing together on the couch.



lol Spookie's ears are actually surgically "enhanced". He came into the vet clinic that I work at and didn't have skin on the top of his head. (this might be kind of graphic) We had to stitch across the skull from ear to ear. He had abscesses on his face that literally was causing the skin to die off of his skull. Because we had to stitch so tightly and do a skin graft (similar to that of burn victims) and we had to make drainage cuts on the sides of his face for infection to leave, he's permanently (although adorably) disfigured. All this happened when he was about 4 weeks old on Halloween last year but he's recovered nicely!! We didn't even expect the hair to grow back like it did.


----------



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

Dave_ph said:


> Okay you elitist, papers only, breedists look into those blue eyes and tell Snowball you are going to deny her her heritage.


Most people call her Siamese, even though she looks more like a Tonkinese/Snowshoe mix due to her growing into a very dark seal color now that she's older.. Either that or she's the older applehead/traditional type of siamese, not the old fashioned/classic type that's more popular today.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I was just teasing some of the "if you don't have papers you can't tell what bree is in there people".

Mia said to say sawatdee kha to Snowball


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You have a lovely fur family!! Snowball seems like a great kitty, and it is wonderful that she has helped to raise money for the shelter.


----------



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

Mia is adorable Dave!!! Is she real talkative?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Well its obvious from the pictures she is full of personality! What a looker too.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Mia and I have long conversations. She's always talking and orders me around the house when when wants attention. She a a ton of different sounds and he emotion comes right thru. My two non-Siamese cats have learned to be more talkative from Mia


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

This may be a very stupid question, but I thought of it when looking at your pictures . . . . do cats know or realize the difference between breeds? For instance, if you put two different breeds together in a house, would you expect them to tolerate each other as well as two of the same breed?


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I think two of the same breed will have the easiest time communicating. That's probably strongest for the Siamese and "oriental" cats since they're so vocal and smart. They have a lot of vocalizations that other cats don't.

Mia the Lilac Colorpoint and Fay the Ragdoll get along fabulously.


----------



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

October said:


> This may be a very stupid question, but I thought of it when looking at your pictures . . . . do cats know or realize the difference between breeds? For instance, if you put two different breeds together in a house, would you expect them to tolerate each other as well as two of the same breed?


Right now I have 5 cats (all are altered, which does change behavior dynamics) that have access to the whole house. Three are DSH, a black tuxedo male and a black female with a white "bikini", both adults. A 10 month old male tabby DSH. I have Snowball the Siamese, and then there's Thai the Bengal. 

The two adult DSH are closest to each other, they hang out together and prefer to share the same bowl with each other rather than the other 3. Those two also play together more often than they play with the other 3. 

The 10 month old kitten gets along with everyone, and also antagonizes everyone. He gets along the best with Snowball but she's also the most social of all 5 cats. He also loves my mom's poodle/chihuahua mix dog and will play with her. 

Snowball gets along with all of the animals, the 10 month old is her especially favorite of the cats, however, she loves my dog (the black and white one that helped raise her) and she loves to play with my moms puppy. 

Thai is the Bengal. He tolerates the other cats, but actively seeks attention from Snowball and they talk to each other. Whether this is because they're both "oriental" or whether it's because they are both very social cats is unknown. 

Overall, in my house all of the cats will snuggle/play/eat together, however, they do seem to have their favorites with their own breed/types.


----------



## SirBenedictOfKelso (Aug 29, 2012)

Thai said:


> Most people call her Siamese, even though she looks more like a Tonkinese/Snowshoe mix due to her growing into a very dark seal color now that she's older.. Either that or she's the older applehead/traditional type of siamese, not the old fashioned/classic type that's more popular today.


I was about to post that she looks very much like my tonk but you took the words right outta my mouth. Gorgeous kitty.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I love the pic of both of them in the box.


----------



## 3TabbyCats (Apr 24, 2010)

Real cute cats


----------

